# Dividing Photo Image into 9 Equal Parts



## houstonguy

I would like to take one of my photo images and divide into 9 equal parts to hang on my wall in pieces. Is there a program I can use to easily divide this photo evenly? Thank you!


----------



## dewey

It should be pretty easy with any graphics program like Photoshop - what do you have now if anything?


----------



## xfloggingkylex

if they are going to be even parts I'd use photoshop.  just cut out what you want and paste in a new file until you have the 9 you want.


----------



## M-O-S

http://www.blockposters.com/


----------



## shorty6049

there's also a program called "rasterbator" that can take an image and blow it up to any size you want, and then you can print it out on separate pieces of paper, its a free program, just search for it, its probably on download.com, (you can chose color, dot size, number of sheets , all that stuff)


----------



## c_mac

the only problem with rasterbated images is that it uses small dots...making it somewhat difficult to see at close distances. i think he is wanting to use the actual image...

although i am a huge fan of rasterbator, i have a few in my house. i think they are cool...


----------



## M-O-S

c_mac said:


> the only problem with rasterbated images is that it uses small dots...making it somewhat difficult to see at close distances. i think he is wanting to use the actual image...
> 
> although i am a huge fan of rasterbator, i have a few in my house. i think they are cool...


 
do you mean pixels as in being small dots? If that's the case then you need your image to be bigger in order to be printed properly and clearly

For example, you cannot print an image that's like 72 dpi with bigger size of its own (well you can, without changing size but it'll be clearly in small size) and change the resolution of it to 300 or higher in order to print clealry big images


----------



## neea

If you have photoshop... use the rulers!!!
Cut... new file.. paste.


----------

